# Mail osx copie cci



## Baby-Duck (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous, J,aurais une petite question bien simple. Est-il posible pour quelqu'un d'entre-vous de me dire si dans Mail 10.3.11 sous OS 10.3.9 on peut envoyer des copies invisibles (cci). 

Je n'y arrive pas

Merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2005)

oui, tu peux faire afficher la ligne cci (bcc en anglais) depuis un des menus, mais lequel? Affichage peut être ? je ne suis pas devant un mac à cette heure...

Mais le raccourci pomme-shift-b doit être le bon.


----------



## sibileau.raymond (14 Septembre 2005)

Il suffit d'ouvrir une fenêtre de nouveau message, puis de passer dans le menu présentation où tu n'auras plus qu'à choisir "entête CCI".
ensuite ce choix subsiste pour les autres messages.


----------

